# WTS: Fenwick SU1445C Custom Spinner



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

New never fished Fenwick SU1445, older chocolate/brown blank.
Cut 2' from the butt to make it a 10' rod, so its now about a 60/40 split.
Handle is 23" to the top of the reel seat.
Fuji Alconite guides and reel seat.
Needs a butt cap.
Rated 3-6oz but I would say it's more 2-5oz.
Would make a good light chunking or heavy plug rod.

$175 shipped, open to trades, not looking for anything in particular, but it never hurts to ask.


----------

